# Aspen 10wks @ Farm



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Aspen's 1st time at the farm.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Judging by the pics Aspen is a driven pup!!!  He also looks to have earned his rest under those blankets in the last pic......


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

He's beautiful  love his red coat it looks very cosy.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

What a brave pup! Running in the snow at such a you g age. Love the coat


----------

